# where can I find a DIY Refugium thread?



## PinStripes (Aug 6, 2006)

Anybody know where I can Find a DIY refugium? I want to use my 10 gallon glass tank as a refugium? Can anybody help?

Pin


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

www.melevsreef.com


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

another one is at.
http://www.rockethead.net/diy_refugium.htm
It even has pictures. OOoooo


----------

